
“Unearthing the History of Unix”, Warner Losh, BSDCan 2020 - blopeur
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1aTtFmZrnEpfa7thjMUOVO3ElsKvauHvSRsW9lmzA-y0/edit
======
blopeur
Video :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRq8xEvFS_g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRq8xEvFS_g)

Github :
[https://github.com/bsdimp/bsdcan2020-demos](https://github.com/bsdimp/bsdcan2020-demos)

